# HD Shield



## DJHwoodwerks (Mar 20, 2013)

Just finished the stain on this HD key hanger. It's stained cherry with a 1/4" ply backer stained ebony. It measures 17" x 13". The wood is 3/4" something! It is the top of an old dresser I tore up. I've not seen this grain pattern before. The other pic is the same wood, just with the pointy grain. Any ideas? Thanks for looking.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like sycamore to me.


----------

